# Honda eu3000is problem



## Lachance (Jun 20, 2021)

Hello everybody

I have a eu3000is generator and I have a big problem. She run all the Time full throttle I have to stop it before it goes major damage
And i git no output power 
someone can help me?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

exact model and serial number please.
and purchase date.
if it is purchase date under 3 years they have a 3 year warranty.


----------



## Lachance (Jun 20, 2021)

EZGF-1542558 
it must be about 5 years since I had it
yesterday I found my wires from the alternator was cut I soldered it and then checked if I had continuity everything was correct
I started it and still the same problem


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Check the wires to the throttle control motor.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Lachance said:


> EZGF-1542558
> it must be about 5 years since I had it
> yesterday I found my wires from the alternator was cut I soldered it and then checked if I had continuity everything was correct
> I started it and still the same problem


alt wires cut???
mice or something else?


----------



## Lachance (Jun 20, 2021)

my wires from my motor are good and I suspect it was my rotor that cut them 
a mechanic guy did a job on the motor so I think he put the wires in the wrong place


----------



## Lachance (Jun 20, 2021)

all wires was cut except the 3 main wires (red wires)


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Lachance said:


> all wires was cut except the 3 main wires (red wires)


do you have the service manual?
make sure to walk down through the trouble shooting on this and check all of the coils and the inverter.
speed control has a feedback from the inverter for speed...
so if it is not making the right voltage on the output it could over call the engine speed.

does it rev up or down when you switch the eco switch?
measure the voltage at the output and measure the voltage at the 3 phase before the inverter for me.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

snap some pix for us on this gen set please


----------



## Lachance (Jun 20, 2021)

iowagold said:


> snap some pix for us on this gen set please


I don't have any manual I will do some tests on Thursday and when I activate the eco throttle it does not change anything he is still at full rpm
how to test the inverter?
I gonna send you aime pictures thursday


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea you need the service manual.
it will walk you down through the testing step by step.


----------



## Lachance (Jun 20, 2021)

I cannot buy any Honda manual in my country they have stopped selling them for individuals only Honda dealer have them for them


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea weird times we are in right now.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Lachance said:


> I cannot buy any Honda manual in my country they have stopped selling them for individuals only Honda dealer have them for them


Stopped selling online, and retail threw dealers?


----------



## Lachance (Jun 20, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> Stopped selling online, and retail threw dealers?


Dealer cannot sell it to me they risk losing their Honda license for that


----------

